# GTA VC   "gta_vc.set"  file



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2006)

hey guys, 

I'm having problems with My GTA VC game,  i cant Change the resolution of the game.

so can anyone send me the   "gta_vc.set" file from "My Document" GTA VC folder with the following settings===


"Screen Resolution -> 1024 x 768 x 32 bits" &  1024 x 768 x 16"


Thank You please....


----------



## ashfame (May 13, 2006)

This is because it selects the best resolution @ which it can run smoothly, may be u r using ur onboard graphics card which doesn't has enough power.
if ya hav a graphics card, then its a problem otherwise increasing the resolution by other means will decrease the FPS & will hinder smooth running of ur game.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 13, 2006)

the thing is that whenever i try to change the RESOLUTION the game crashes.

this is happening for the past 2 months. i had put this problem in the forum but could not get my problem resolved.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26626

So can you please UPLOAD that FILE in this thread.

Thank YOU.


----------

